# [SOLVED] Hey Guys



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

I just got vontage and i have heard that it has a firewall with it. I didnt install anything but im not shure if the adapter acts like a firewall? But anyways i just dont want this to interfere with my zonealarm firewall because i know that you shouldnt have two firewalls does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Hey Guys*

You should provide the make/model of the Vonage adapter, as well as exactly how it's connected in your network. A hardware firewall won't affect ZA in any case.


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Hey Guys*



johnwill said:


> You should provide the make/model of the Vonage adapter, as well as exactly how it's connected in your network. A hardware firewall won't affect ZA in any case.


there is a cord from my modem to the adaptor and the adaptor is connected to my pc the phone is connected to the adaptor it is a motorola
vt2142-vd:laugh::normal::4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Hey Guys*

Are you having any problems? I don't see anything about that configuration that should be an issue.


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Hey Guys*

no i didnt say that i was having problems i just needed to know if the firewall that is in the adaptor would effect my zonealarm firewall? You guys tell me to not run two friewalls so i was just checking!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Hey Guys*

A hardware and software firewall is not an issue, and that happens with anyone that has a broadband router. In other words, millions of people. :grin:


----------



## RobbyJK (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Hey Guys*

Ok thank Thas all I needed to know! Im sorry i just dont understand that kind of stuff at all. Im not very advanced pc user thats why i am thankfull for you guys! So thank youray:

Rob


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Hey Guys*

No sweat, that's why we're here. :smile:


----------

